# Hungry Doe, what do you feed?



## BunBon (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi everyone, 
Was wondering if anyone could help with what to feed our doe? She has six healthy kits that are almost 2 weeks old, and she seems to be hungry ALL the time. Like a vacuum cleaner. I understand now she has to make enough milk to feed 6 kits.

So want to know what & how much other people feed their does when nursing? 

Thanks for any advice


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 26, 2019)

I keep a full container of pellets, hay and give veggies several times a week, sometimes fruit  , no complaints  from my girls yet


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 26, 2019)

like @B&B Happy goats, we keep the dish full of pellets and the hay is always full.


----------



## BunBon (Apr 26, 2019)

Thank you, how much veggies do you feed?
We keep permanent hay & pellets available but she seems really into carrots & greens - at least a whole carrot per day, colander full of fresh grass/dandelions & a small bunch of fresh parsley per day (we grow this stuff so it's not too expensive). 
She just seems to vaccuum up all the fresh veg so I was wondering if we should be feeding her more (as much as she will eat?) I know people always say to feed rabbits limited fresh greens so that's why I've been hesitating about feeding her more.
Thanks


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 26, 2019)

I would limit greens and carrots to a treat status... and keep the feeder full of pellets and plenty of hay.


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 26, 2019)

I free feed my nursing does pellets and give about 1/4 cup of oats a day...except for one who will eat a never-ending amount of food...even if I fill her feeder completely, she'll sit there and eat until it's all gone. So she gets 1 1/2 cups a day plus oats when she's nursing. And all my rabbits get free choice hay. I don't give them fruits or veggies because they don't eat them.
Hope this helps!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 26, 2019)

I wouldnt increase the veggies,  and the carrot around here is a treat, not a diet staple, even though mine would eat a ton of them if allowed...pellets and hay, then veggies and lots of fresh water ...mine drank like crazy....


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 26, 2019)

I also put Apple Cider Vinegar in all of my does water bottles. It seems to give them more energy and strength


----------



## BunBon (Apr 27, 2019)

Okay thank you all  lots of information!
I will minimize carrots a bit. I was just giving them because I guessed they're full of energy. But yeah it does make her poops a bit softer than they should be.
Offered her oats and she seems to really like them so will keep that up (maybe just 1/4 cup a day).
Will have to try out the apple cider too!

Okay thanks again


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 28, 2019)

You're welcome!


----------

